# My Petrus progression thread! Journey to sub-10



## SuperDuperSir (Mar 22, 2022)

And yet another progression thread. Cool.
I've been cubing for a little over 3 years, but 90% of time I was taking a break, so more like 5 months. My main method is now petrus, I average ~21, and I hope to get sub-10 sometime in the next year or so.
I already know full COLL-S/As
12/72 U ZBLLs (or HPLL for athefre)
Wish me luck!
Btw I have no clue how to do these
Current goal: Improve 2x2x3 efficiency
———
First sub X as of today
Sub 20 ao12 3/22/22
Sub 19 ao12 5/16/22
———
Sub 15 single 3/22/22
Sub 14 single 5/17/22
Sub 13 single 5/18/22
Sub 12 single 5/18/22


----------



## SuperDuperSir (Mar 29, 2022)

APB wasn't working for me, I'll just switch back to Petrus for now. I really like manipulating LSLL, and lxs just doesn't allow me to do that. Back to averaging 25!


----------



## PyrbatNeoxi (Mar 29, 2022)

learning a few very basic WV cases is good for LSLL, it's a bit underrated but the easy recog cases straight into PLL can be utilized to great effect
it also sounds like you'd get more mileage out of improving FB via block trainer more than anything, regardless of the petrus/apb differences


----------



## SuperDuperSir (May 16, 2022)

Took a 2 month break from petrus, did a few solves, and bam! New PB!
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-16
single: 14.25

Time List:
1. 14.25 U' L' F' B U L' U' R F' D2 B' R2 F U2 B D2 B2 R2 D2 B2

2 move first block lol


----------



## SuperDuperSir (May 18, 2022)

First PB I was able to reconstruct lol

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-17
single: 13.59

Time List:
1. 13.59 B' U' B' D2 L2 F U2 F L2 R2 B R2 B' D' B D' B2 L B L

y' x // Inspection
F2 U’ F D' R D // FB
R' r2 U' r U' r U2 r' //dM
y L' U L F L' U2 L y' //EO
R U R' U' R2 U' R' U R U' R'//RB
U2 R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L U'//COLL + EPLL skip


----------



## BirbBrain (May 18, 2022)

pog


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 18, 2022)

This guy is the actual embodiment of "or you can just use petrus" and I love it.


----------



## cirnov2 (May 18, 2022)

obama why are you cubing lol


----------



## Silky (May 18, 2022)

If you haven't already found this here's the EO alg sheet. Some other easy algs to learn are L5EP ( the set where the RD edge is missing ) and EJLS. Their helpful with keeping right block efficient when you run into bad cases.

Btw are you planning on learning all of HPLL?


----------



## SuperDuperSir (May 18, 2022)

Silky said:


> If you haven't already found this here's the EO alg sheet. Some other easy algs to learn are L5EP ( the set where the RD edge is missing ) and EJLS. Their helpful with keeping right block efficient when you run into bad cases.
> 
> Btw are you planning on learning all of HPLL?


All right thanks for the tips
As for learning all of HPLL, I would like to sometime in the future


----------



## SuperDuperSir (May 18, 2022)

Obama says that you should in fact use petrus
could have been sub 10 if not for a stupid lockup during right block but whatever

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-18
single: 11.43

Time List:
1. 11.43 F' L' D2 B' U2 R2 B' L2 R2 B2 R2 U2 D' F' R U' B2 L' B U2

y x' // Inspection
D L' D2 B'//123
U r' U' r2//dM extension
S' U' S//EO
R U' R U R' U' R' U R//RB + nice lockup
U2 R2 D' r U2 r' D R U2 R//HPLL

30 stm / 11.43 = 2.62 stps


----------



## Silky (May 18, 2022)

SuperDuperSir said:


> All right thanks for the tips
> As for learning all of HPLL, I would like to sometime in the future


If you're looking for some subsets of HPLL try out 2GLL and ZZLL


----------



## SuperDuperSir (May 27, 2022)

whoops accidentaly cleared my cstimer session
also there is a pretty good chance I will learn full zz ols instead of hpll because i find it much more satsfying when I get a case I know


----------



## abunickabhi (May 27, 2022)

Silky said:


> If you're looking for some subsets of HPLL try out 2GLL and ZZLL


Isn't ZZLL just ZBLL algset?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 27, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Isn't ZZLL just ZBLL algset?


I think ZZLL is the stage you get after phasing LS in ZZ-b. Two opposite edges are permuted.


----------



## Silky (May 27, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Isn't ZZLL just ZBLL algset?


Yes, its just a subset of HPLL.


IsThatA4x4 said:


> I think ZZLL is the stage you get after phasing LS in ZZ-b. Two opposite edges are permuted.


Yup, exactly. It's all the cases where the U edges are opposite of one another.

Similarly 2GLL is the subset where all corners are permuted. L4C is where are all of the U edges are correctly permuted, etc.


----------



## SuperDuperSir (Jun 10, 2022)

I am having -5/10 fun when practicing with petrus,
so should I keep using petrus for the memes,
or switch to another method that I actually have fun with


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 10, 2022)

SuperDuperSir said:


> I am having -5/10 fun when practicing with petrus,
> so should I keep using petrus for the memes,
> or switch to another method that I actually have fun with


The whole point of cubing is to have fun! Please, don't think that you _have_ to do anything, because you don't.
If you're not having fun, you'll get burnt out, and get slower, causing you to have even less fun. It's a frustrating cycle that you shouldn't fall into.
If you find something else more fun, switch to that, we'll be with you.


----------



## Anthony Dial (Jun 10, 2022)

What tutorial did u use



SuperDuperSir said:


> I am having -5/10 fun when practicing with petrus,
> so should I keep using petrus for the memes,
> or switch to another method that I actually have fun with


Dude use cfop petrus is slower than a snail lol good job though its a hard method


----------



## SuperDuperSir (Jun 11, 2022)

Anthony Dial said:


> What tutorial did u use
> 
> 
> Dude use cfop petrus is slower than a snail lol good job though its a hard method


I kinda just
1x2x3
dm
eo
rb
ll
Kinda easy to understand but speedcubereview has a good video on it
btw I don't like being mainstream, so no, not cfop, but cfce is looking kinda interesting I might try it


----------



## PiKeeper (Jun 11, 2022)

I'd recommend either roux or zz. Both have great communities on discord and I've found both really fun. I personally main roux, but zz has all sorts of cool ls+ll methods you could check out.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 11, 2022)

Anthony Dial said:


> What tutorial did u use
> 
> 
> Dude use cfop petrus is slower than a snail lol good job though its a hard method


Just because you don't like it doesn't mean you can talk trash about it and trying to get other people to switch to CFOP. Even though I don't use it, Petrus is a cool method, and the decision to switch methods is made by the person themselves.


----------



## Silky (Jun 11, 2022)

SuperDuperSir said:


> I am having -5/10 fun when practicing with petrus,
> so should I keep using petrus for the memes,
> or switch to another method that I actually have fun with


Let us know if you need method recommendations. There are a ton to choose from!


----------



## SuperDuperSir (Jun 11, 2022)

Here are my main problems with each of the big 4
CFOP - too mainstream
Roux - After learning CMLL, there is not many addons, besides maybe EOLR, and most improvement just comes down to efficiency
ZZ - EOCross cancer. Need I say more?
Petrus - Really hard to practice long sessions


----------



## PiKeeper (Jun 11, 2022)

SuperDuperSir said:


> Here are my main problems with each of the big 4
> CFOP - too mainstream
> Roux - After learning CMLL, there is not many addons, besides maybe EOLR, and most improvement just comes down to efficiency
> ZZ - EOCross cancer. Need I say more?
> Petrus - Really hard to practice long sessions


What do you like about the methods you've tried, and what do you want in a new method?


----------



## Timona (Jun 11, 2022)

SuperDuperSir said:


> Here are my main problems with each of the big 4
> CFOP - too mainstream
> Roux - After learning CMLL, there is not many addons, besides maybe EOLR, and most improvement just comes down to efficiency
> ZZ - EOCross cancer. Need I say more?
> Petrus - Really hard to practice long sessions


Maybe try out Nautilus, I think its similar to Petrus. There's also Mehta with its quintillion algs


----------



## SuperDuperSir (Jun 11, 2022)

PiKeeper said:


> What do you like about the methods you've tried, and what do you want in a new method?


CFOP - I can turn really fast
Roux - LSE is pretty cool
ZZ - Lots of LSLL options
Petrus - big funny
I like things that are not super common, but are easy to pick up and learn. And of course, it has to be fun.


Timona said:


> Maybe try out Nautilus, I think its similar to Petrus. There's also Mehta with its quintillion algs


Nautilus blockbuilding gives me a headache, and mehta bad


----------



## PiKeeper (Jun 11, 2022)

Here's a couple ideas:
CFCE: CFOP but a bit more unique ll
APB: Petrus but with algorithmic RB
LMCF: Very unique, but slower than the big 4
Tripod: CFOP with a super unique but slightly slower ls+ll
SSC: Very unique but also slower than the big 4


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 12, 2022)

Sometimes you should do things that aren't fun, but only if the payoff in the end is worth it. For example I hated doing BLD solves for many months, but I stuck with it, and I'm glad that I did because of the official results it has allowed me to achieve.

I think I found that most methods I practised were initially less fun than spamming CFOP. They only got fun after I got over the stage where I'm aimlessly looking for pieces, not knowing good solutions to cases or blockbuilding problems not knowing good fingertricks etc. I find I can't sustainably enjoy a method by just admiring the steps of it, and how each part is so efficient or intuitive or whatever. I have to actually dive deeper into it and really get to know the ins and outs of it. I don't enjoy roux these days just because "LSE cool!!!!"; I got over that ages ago. I enjoy it because I can put into practise all the techniques I learned for each of the steps in order to get fast (for me) times (e.g. planning FB in inspection, better blockbuilding, lookahead, EOLRb).

When I can really get to know a method, even the most boring seeming stuff is fun for me. Take ZBLL, as a method of solving the last layer, for example. On the surface, it seems like the most boring method imaginable: it's completely unintuitive and all the moves just have to be remembered. But for me, it's one of the most fun things in all of cubing. Simply because it's very satisfying to just be able to do it, and see the cube solved in my hands as if by magic - but it's actually due to all the knowledge I acquired on how to recognize, recall and execute each case.

Anyway, you might be completely different from me, but I just felt compelled to give my input as somebody that has enjoyed playing around with a decent number of non-mainstream methods, at least enough to have put in a lot of time practising them.


----------



## Silky (Jun 12, 2022)

PiKeeper said:


> LMCF: Very unique, but slower than the big 4





PiKeeper said:


> SSC: Very unique but also slower than the big 4



For now... 

Highly recommend both these methods (SSC user here ). Tell us what drew you to Petrus/what your favorite parts of Petrus are. Could give us a better idea of the _style_ of method you enjoy.


----------



## SuperDuperSir (Jun 13, 2022)

Silky said:


> For now...
> 
> Highly recommend both these methods (SSC user here ). Tell us what drew you to Petrus/what your favorite parts of Petrus are. Could give us a better idea of the _style_ of method you enjoy.


SSC kinda wacky and lmcf too bigbrain
What I really liked about petrus was the simple but unique concepts that were fast and efficient


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 13, 2022)

SuperDuperSir said:


> SSC kinda wacky and lmcf too bigbrain
> What I really liked about petrus was the simple but unique concepts that were fast and efficient


Nautilus could be good? It's pretty unique, and you can use ZBLL, in the long term you can OS between LSLL and L5E (another big algset you can learn)


----------



## SuperDuperSir (Jul 1, 2022)

Super Duper Sir ZZ-C Progression Thread (Real)


All right for real this time _____ I still don't know how to start these lmao As of posting this I average 18-19 seconds with ZZ, and on 6/30/22 I have learned full Winter/Summer variation Also my PB ao12 right now is 16.96, ao5 is 16.32, and PB single is 11.56 I plan to learn the full 502 cases...




www.speedsolving.com




ok for real this time(real)


----------

